
Depression Is Recursive - Bodell
http://imgur.com/cJIEyHO
======
chisto
For some reason I found this "interesting".

~~~
Bodell
for some reason I like this "comment" :)

------
jordigh
Bodell? Are you ok?

~~~
Bodell
I am ok, But I've been there before and know people who are going through it,
thought this might be a useful diagram of how I view the issue.

